# تتطور قوارب النجاة



## johar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت أذا أحد منكم بيعرف عن هذا الموضوع أنو يسعفنا فيه 
ونكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## الالهام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

معدات سلامة الارواح الواجب توافرها علر السفن:-----
1-عائمات النجاة:----
قوارب النجاة-قوارب الانقاذ-الرماثات

قوارب النجاة :---
النوع-------- 1-مفتوحة
2- مغلقة جزئيا وذاتية الاستعدال أوغير ذاتية الاستعدال
3- مغلقة كاملة وذاتية الاستعدال
مادة الصنع---: خشب-المونيوم-فيبر
طرية النزول--: بتافورة - سقوط حر
عدد قوارب النجاة على جانب السفينة يستوعب 100% من عدد الاشخاص المصرح بحملهم
ويمكن التعويض برماثات تستوعب نفس العدد بشرط ان قوارب النجاة تستوعب 37.5%من عدد الركاب المصرح بحملهم
الاضافة الى عدد الرما ثات الاساسية التى تستوعب 25% من الركاب

قارب الانقاذ(من عائمات النجاة)
من حيث المادة :--------
منفوخ-صلد-منفوخ وصلد
من حيث الماكينات: داخلية-خارجية والكل ذاتى الاستعدال

مواصفات قارب الانقاذ:---
لايقل الطول عن 3.8 ولايزيد عن 8.5 متر
يحمل 6 أفراد (5 جلوس+1 وقوف)
سرعته 6 عقدة فى البحر العالى
يسحب رماثات نجاة بسرعة 2 ميل
له باحث ضوئى لهدف 180 متر وعرض 18 متر
يحمل معدات قطر
تنك الوقود محمى سريع الاشتعال لمدة 4 ساعات تشغيل متواصل
الماكينة In/out


----------



## الالهام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

حرر هذا الموضوع :كبير مهندسين/ محمود أحمد الخولى وللاستفسار عن أى معلومة الاتصال
على ت: 035299302


----------



## johar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة على هذه المعلومات لكن انا أريد معلومات كيف بدأ أستخدام القوارب النجاة وما هي الحادثة التي بدورها قام الأنسان ببناء القارب وكيف تم تطويره من أجل أداء بخدمته


----------



## Bassoom (3 ديسمبر 2007)

تعريف قارب النجاة
و لمحة عن بداياته
إتبع الرابط
http://www.answers.com/topic/lifeboat

الموقع ده أكثر من رائع ممكن تلاقى فيه كل حاجة عن أى حاجة
WWw.answers.com


----------



## a_a_k (13 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع جزاك الله خير
ياريت شرح بالصور كيفيه عمل قوارب النجاة-قوارب الانقاذ-الرماثات و نزولها المياه 
اكون شاكر


----------

